# Howdy Guys/Gals



## H20RPR (Sep 24, 2008)

hey im new on here!!..so just a quick question...

Im off tomorrow to test drive a 2002 tt 225 quattro,
its done 55,000 miles and was just wondering if theres anything i should be looking out for and what needs replacing or what may start playing up on a car as old and with such mileage on it?
I appreciate theres probably thousands of questions like this posted previously so i am sorry if im wasting your time.
Anyway any help is very much appreciated
thanks


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Make sure it has had the cam belt and water pump changed if now it will be adout £350 at a good Audi indi to get it changed


----------



## H20RPR (Sep 24, 2008)

Cheers, will ask about that


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------

